# Photographer uses iPhone as colloidon wet plate...



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 21, 2012)

Check this out!

Photographer Uses His iPhone&#8217;s Glass Back as a Collodion Process Wet Plate


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 21, 2012)

Dang nifty.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 21, 2012)

This could sell for big bucks.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2012)

NOW I have seen it "all"!!!!!


----------



## jourdanlynch (Sep 18, 2012)

If you think about it, you could do this with many things... Hmmm ideas


----------



## amolitor (Sep 18, 2012)

What a completely screwed up and incorrect description of the collodion process. Also, the result is infernally fragile.

That said, yeah, you can smear collodion on pretty much anythind dark and shiny and get some interesting results. Be careful, the stuff is borderline explosive, and most of the chemistry involved in the process is at least a little bit toxic.

Can you still get liquid emulsions in a can? You used to be able to get this crap that you could pretty much paint on anything and use with standard chemistry, I think. That's a bit more tractable, although it is a negative process, not a direct positive one like collodion.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 19, 2012)

amolitor said:


> What a completely screwed up and incorrect description of the collodion process. Also, the result is infernally fragile.
> 
> That said, yeah, you can smear collodion on pretty much anythind dark and shiny and get some interesting results. Be careful, the stuff is borderline explosive, and most of the chemistry involved in the process is at least a little bit toxic.
> 
> Can you still get liquid emulsions in a can? You used to be able to get this crap that you could pretty much paint on anything and use with standard chemistry, I think. That's a bit more tractable, although it is a negative process, not a direct positive one like collodion.



I'm not sure if you mean literally in a can, but there are places that sell the chemicals in "kits." There's a cheap dry-plate one from Rockland Colloid that's reasonably cheap, and then there's the full-blown wetplate kit from....I can't remember the company, but it's like $300.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, Rockland Liquid Light, that's the stuff. Paint it on anything, expose, standard chemistry after that. None of this crazy cyanide based craziness


----------



## terri (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd certainly never do it, for a couple of reasons -  but I also find inspiration from the imagination of others.        If he is creative enough to have done this with such a lovely result, it's not a stretch to think he could find some kind of protective covering for it.    

Anything that turns people on to working with their hands in photography has my support.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2012)

A classic, and a newer entry in the field:

Breaking the Rules: A Photo Media Cookbook: Bea Nettles: 9780930810085: Amazon.com: Books

The Book of Alternative Photographic Processes: Christopher James: 9781418073725: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## ann (Sep 19, 2012)

James's book is a classic

I know this is the film section, but there are some amazing things happening these days with digital that are beyond the norm

check out some info on this site

Home

I bought an image recently while traveling and the process was called film transfer, it looked like a Polaroid emulsion lift but it was digital using some of the techniques from Digital Alchemy


----------

